# Maybe I am a bad person



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi guys, 

So I am a little bummed out today. I went on to my facebook and well the ex best friend is still on it and I was reading her comments and looking around you know. And well it makes me really sad to know that she is so whatever about all this. And losing me as a friend? And I seen that her husband left her a really cute comment and well I wanted to see them fall apart and they are still going strong even after all the crumbling me and my hubby are going through well we are good now but it was a hard ride. I dont know I guess thats messed up for me to think that way and want revenge. Its so true when you go for revenge dig to graves one for yourself.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG. Your picture is exactly how I pictured you in my head. Blonde and short. even your husbands beard. That is so weird


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

sunflower said:


> I wanted to see them fall apart and they are still going strong even after all the crumbling me and my hubby are going through well we are good now but it was a hard ride.


ive felt this way sometimes too. in fact im kind of fighting with my older sister and part of me hopes her life will fall apart because i think she's a prick...but ya, like you said that kind of attitude ends up digging your own grave.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow - in my opionion you need to find a way to let go of the anger you have for them....obviously they have moved on and don't seem to harbor the same thing. You are allowing it to CONTINUE to affect you.


----------



## lovie (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello,

Although I don't know your whole story, and there is not much advice that I can really give because of that, I still felt the need to respond to this post. You are such a wonderful person I do not think for one second that you are a bad person because of how you feel, or what you think. Although i am new at this, and going through the begining stages of things myself, I have to say that I am sure this is a normal feeling. 

You have given me such great advice, and have been there for me, listening, and giving me advice since day one...so I don't think you are a a bad person. I appreciate you help. So as for me, I wanted to try to do something for you. I'm not really good at giving advice for now, because I am new at all of this..but one thing I do know is that even though she has moved on ( from what it sounds) and no longer is seeking a friendship with you, what you need, is to surround yourself with the people in life that are there for you, supporting you, and love you. These are the real people that care! Try to be positive, and don't surround yourslef with people that dont seem to care, you don't thoes people to drag you down in life, or to have a negitive influence. I know it may be hard, as you wonder how can she do this, or think to yourself that she doesnt care she lost a good friend...but I feel you need to try and move forward. Dont let one person bring you down. There are so many others who care more about you....like me lol

I hope I didnt offend you in any way, I am just trying to be helpfull.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

She is probably just putting on a show...and probably not for you. It's probably a show for all of her other friends, and it may be a show for your husband. Her husband may of said something along the lines of, "I don't want him (your husaband) to know that we are struggling. I don't want anyone to know." If she is a good person, then she is racked with guilt and this is not easy. If she is truely happy and go lucky again, then it just shows again what kind of trash she truely is.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

TGolbus said:


> Wow - in my opionion you need to find a way to let go of the anger you have for them....obviously they have moved on and don't seem to harbor the same thing. You are allowing it to CONTINUE to affect you.


:iagree:
You CAN'T CONTINUE to do this to yourself! You are allowing someone else to dictate your moods, and you will never get over the hump if you allow yourself to do this.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Initfortheduration said:


> OMG. Your picture is exactly how I pictured you in my head. Blonde and short. even your husbands beard. That is so weird


Thats to funny! is that cause we are from Utah haha! 


Anyways. So I understand what you are all saying for sure I need to move on you know its just that everyone wants to see there karma come back with people who do others wrong. But I need to stop looking for them to fall apart and focus on me and my husband and are girls! my emotions range up and down depending on the day. I am hoping that by the summer this will all be water under the bridge. I feel bad cause my husbands parents went on a cruise and "SHE" the ex best friend IM me and asked if she could watch the kids today actually and I was like ya ok the kids would really like that blah blah. So she text last night "am I still watching the girls"? I told her actually my sister in law is she wanted to take them to bouncing off the walls. she was like oh ok I really was loooking forward to it. And you know I should feel bad and well to be honest I do but then I also feel a little good about it like ha you really think you are getting off that easy!

I know I know.....


----------

